# Boulez Complete Works on Deutsche Grammophon



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone else got hold of this yet? Mine just arrived this morning, I'm pretty excited. Damn good value at around £40 for 13 CDs (including one interview disc).

A lot of the pieces are new to me so I'll be taking my time through this set. I'd be interested in other people's opinions on the performances and maybe Boulez's music in general. He's becoming one of my favourites.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope it gives you much pleasure. To be honest, I didn't realise he wrote as much as that - I've got a four-disc set on Erato and was under the impression that it contained about half of his work at that time. As to the music, there are some pieces I enjoy more than others - I particularly like Memoriale, Dialogue de l'ombre double and Rituel. I find some of his vocal works more difficult to get on with - I've never really cracked Pli selon pli and I don't like cummins ist der Dichter at all. I hope you can give us the occasional bulletin as you work you way through it.


----------

